#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Warangal Btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Warangal Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*CONVERTED TO NIT:* 2002

*NIT Warangal Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Warangal Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains*.*
*
CONNECTIVITY:

*142 Km - Distance from Hyderabad Airport to NIT Warangal
12 Km - Distance from Warangal Railway Station to NIT Warangal.
*
COURSES OFFERED :

*Civil Engineering
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
Mechanical Engineering
Electronics & Communication Engineering
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
Chemical Engineering
Computer Science & Engineering
Bio Technology

*National Institute of Technology Warangal First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014*

*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Bio Technology*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
5574
11505

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
13983
17852

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
16720
60372

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
81326
97480

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5581
14325

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
15730
23879

SC Rank
All India Candidate
49206
92934

ST Rank
All India Candidate
135584
155991

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
1806
5259

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
83415
83415

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
5658
9130

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
30855
52561

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
636725
636725

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
69277
76335

Open Rank
All India Candidate
2247
6519

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
7634
13551

SC Rank
All India Candidate
27923
41948

ST Rank
All India Candidate
46343
93901

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
1915
3381

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
4041
5848

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
97823
97823

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
16773
27443

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
34465
35614

Open Rank
All India Candidate
2406
5113

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
57149
57149

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
5518
7567

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
88556
88556

SC Rank
All India Candidate
14862
27526

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
357804
357804

ST Rank
All India Candidate
15238
43442

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
90
568

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
5835
5835

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
741
1720

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
3935
7954

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
168510
168510

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
5116
22079

Open Rank
All India Candidate
62
591

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
11305
11305

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
753
2216

SC Rank
All India Candidate
2830
6473

ST Rank
All India Candidate
8664
25031

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
714
1612

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
11874
11874

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
2504
3849

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
6497
16706

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
718571
718571

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
11690
28803

Open Rank
All India Candidate
700
2027

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
23638
23638

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
2820
4862

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
27508
27508

SC Rank
All India Candidate
7920
22051

ST Rank
All India Candidate
21220
40511

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
44
1181

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
1761
2389

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
2618
11826

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
17546
34337

Open Rank
All India Candidate
620
1665

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
25727
25727

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
2596
4837

SC Rank
All India Candidate
9127
22204

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
45472
45472

ST Rank
All India Candidate
41398
58771

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
538
1949

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
13911
13911

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
2204
3919

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
16412
16412

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
7859
16617

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
9267
29399

Open Rank
All India Candidate
60
2218

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
47770
47770

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
2667
4350

SC Rank
All India Candidate
7348
17079

ST Rank
All India Candidate
28727
31919

ST PwD Rank
All India Candidate
487876
487876

*Metallurgical & Materials Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3836
7995

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
114402
114402

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
10213
14096

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
26005
62928

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
89013
96860

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5595
12478

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
166231
166231

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
15804
22171

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
228523
228523

SC Rank
All India Candidate
69888
82824

ST Rank
All India Candidate
132205
146002



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments*


*FEE STRUCTURE :
*
*Fee*
*Amount*

*A) Institute Fees*

Tuition Fee
 35000

Other Fee
 18500

*TOTAL*
* 53500*

Fee to be Paid At the time of Counselling
40000

Fee to be paid at the time of admission
13,500

*B) Hostel Fees (I)*

Hostel Seat Rent (Hostellers only)
 4000 (Boys 2S)  2000 (Girls 4S)

Electricity & Water Charges (Hostellers only)
 4500

*Total fee to be paid by Hostellers*
*22000 ( Boys)
 20000 ( Girls)*

*C) Hostel Fees (II)*

Hostel Caution Deposit
8000

Hostel Maintenance Charges
5500 (Boys)
4500 (Girls)

Mess Advance
10000

*Single DD ( Chief Warden, NIT Hostels)*
*23500 (Boys)
22500 (Girls)*



*
PLACEMENTS**:
*
*Top Placements this year:
*

Annual Salary of $135,000 (approximately Rs 84.6 lakh) offered by Facebook to a CSE student.Annual Salary of $120,000 (Rs 75 lakh) offered by Microsoft to 9 students.Annual Salary of $100,000 (around Rs 63 lakh) along with 15% bonus & 125 company stock units offered by Google.

*Companies that visited this year (CSE)
*

FacebookMicrosoftDirectiD.E. ShawYahooOracleAmazonCiscoFlipkartQualcommTally SolutionsGoldman SachsBroadcomPaypalChronusMAQ SoftwareNetAppEpicFactsetFuture FirstMcAfeeSandiskDeloitteCapital IQWiproIttiam Systems Pvt LtdMorgan StanleyC-DOTPolycomTech (R&D) CenterIBM && ElitistsElectronic ArtsUBS VerityKLA-TencorCavium NetworksSamsungCommvaultRedpine SignalsFinisarMalaysia Kony labsVerchaska infotechUnited onlineInfotechTata elxsiTejas networksVirtusaTescoUnited health groupEricssonGrouponArista networks
*
NIT Warangal Campus & Intra Facilities:

Campus:* National Institute of Technology Warangal is an institute which provides quality education in a diverse and multi-cultural environment. It imparts state of the art training to students to make them competent and inspired engineers. The Institute not only celebrates the power of knowledge, cultivates vision and encourages new ideas, but also inculcates human values and builds up awareness about the self as well as the society around us.





  Similar Threads: SEC Chennai btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Nagaland btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Warangal Btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Warangal Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

